# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کسی می دونه ی دهمی(همین امسال دهمه) منابع کنکورش چیه

## نرجس منتظر

سلام

کسی می دونه ی دهمی(همین امسال دهمه) منابع کنکورش چیه
ینی چه سالایی داره؟؟؟
پیش حذف می شه بجاش دوازدهمه؟ینی دوازدهم همو پیشه؟؟؟؟

----------

